# Maid salary while she is on vacation



## SomeExpatGuy (Jan 26, 2016)

Can someone please advise what is the custom or obligation as far as maid's salary while she is gone back to her home country on vacation? Have paid for her to visit her home country 3 weeks, so do I also owe her salary during this time?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well you get paid vacation from your job don't you? So the same applies, or whatever is in the contract you both signed.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

And or the sake of a grand or so, it means a lot more to her than it does to you.


----------



## ttdubai (Dec 28, 2015)

Look into the standard _Employment Agreement for Domestic Workers and Sponsors_ that you have signed:



> The Second Article (Organizing Work and Vacations)
> [...]
> 2. The second party shall be given *one month paid vacation after contract completion*. The second party may opt for a salary of one month in lieu of month vacation, in addition the value of one return ticket to home country.
> 
> ...


You are obliged to give her one month paid vacation + flight ticket after contract completion (= after 1 year).

I stick to this timeframe as anything else may cause problems because according to the contract, she has the duty to work 1 year, and that is the time her visa is valid for. If she goes on vacation during this year, there may be discussions at the end of the year (own experience).


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Could we stop with the name calling please? We are all entitled to our opinions but let's try and be civil when we post on the forum. Thank you!


----------

